# Svensk Gentoo spegel?

## henke

Är det nån som använder sunets 

gentoo spegel?

Funkar den i så fall bra? 

Är sunet spegeln uppdaterad regelbundet?

----------

## julmust

jag använder gentoo.linux.no, och jag tycker att den funkar kanon. av någon anledning har jag alltid dålig hastighet mot sunet..

----------

## Yarrick

jag använder med den norska spegeln. Info på www.gentoo.no

Sunet kan vara sega och är inte så snabba med uppdateringar

----------

## henke

Tack för tipset. Ska prova gentoo.no

----------

## jahve

Du kan även passa på att byta rsync server till rsync.se.gentoo.org. Mycket snabbare än en slumpad server i Afghanistan.

----------

## perra

Är det någon som vet varför SUNET har segat till sig? Den var ju så snabb förut...

Annars kan man alltid använda sig av ftp0.sunet.se (jo, det skall vara en nolla där), det brukar bara vara högst ett par stycken inloggade samtidigt där. Den är rackarns snabb!

----------

## insomniac

Segheten kanske har att göra med att många som sitter på nätet tankar mycket film och ISO-s?

----------

## ozt

hur byter man portageserver då?

----------

## gaute

 *ozt wrote:*   

> hur byter man portageserver då?

 

Beklager at jeg svarer på feil språk, men håper jeg gjør meg forstått også i Sverige.

tilføy:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no" 

i /etc/make.conf

sync-server bytter man ved å føye 

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.se.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

inn i samme fil.

----------

## blueP

gentoo.linux.no funkar bra.

----------

## frippz

Har norrmännen en rsync-server att erbjuda då?

Tänkte snoka lite nu, men nån kanske hinner svara före mig annars...  :Wink: 

----------

## the_avatar

använder alltid ftp0.sunet.se

----------

## extasy

Nu är jag säkert otroligt sen men någon stackare kanske jag hjälper och det är ju därför vi är här!

Jodå våra lillebröder i väster har på ett föredömmligt sätt även satt upp en rsync server "sync://rsync1.no.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Det är bara att tacka och buga!

//Extasy

----------

## Lucas

Ahhhh, jag blir tokig!!!

Vad har hänt med min hastighet??

För nån månad sen var min hastighet närmare 140kB/s (med ComHem 1Mb/s)

Nu brukar hastigheten ligga mellan 1 och 5 kB   :Exclamation:   Långsammare än ett sketet modem   :Sad: 

Det kan inte bara bero på belastade servrar...  Jag har provat den svenska spegeln, några norska och finska och dessutom "default spegeln" vad kan det vara??

//Lucas

----------

## Yarrick

Lucas, pröva skriv ifconfig eth0 eller liknande och se hur paket-statistiken ser ut. har du mycket frame errors eller packetloss, så har du problem lokalt... annars kan det ju vara ispn

----------

## Lucas

Tack för det snabba svaret, men jag tror att jag har hittat felet, lite pinsamt faktiskt....

Det visade sig att gtk-gnutella konsumerade all min bandbredd även om den inte laddade ner någonting tog den altså ca 120kB/s bandbredd!

Kanske berodde på sökningar eller likn, men hur kan en sökning var tredje minut ta all bandbredd??

Fungerar mycket bättre nu iallafall...  :Smile: 

----------

## Yarrick

gnutella-systemet använder sig inte av en central server, och därför måste alla sökningar skickas runt mellan klienterna. den kan äta hur mycket bandbredd som helst...

----------

## atac

jao, gentoo.linux.no funkar perfekt!

----------

## frippz

Danska Sunsites servrar fungerar fint likaså.

----------

## far

Jag kör med

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/gentoo ..."
```

----------

## Lilltiger

Jag har spelat på den finska speglen:

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

Vilken har varit snabbare för mig än den norska, inte för att säga något dumt om våra trevliga norska grannar. Men de föll med 0.5MB/sek imot den finska(dvs norska går i 2M/sek å finska i 2.5M/sek).

Men testade nyss sunet:s och fick 3.5M/sek så jag sviker även våra finska grannar.

Men ftp0.sunet.se vill inte svara alls för mig. Nåja jag får väl nöja mig med de 3.5M/sek som erbjuds..

Någon undrade om sunet blev updaterad så är svaret:

- Ja, gentoo synkar alla speglar vid 24:00(UTC tror jag det är). Så det kvittar vilken spegel du använder så är de alla lika. Förutom deras huvud spegel som ligger upp till 24-timmar före. Men den är så seg så det tar 24-timmar extra att tanka ifrån den. :0)

Nåja kanske inte 24-timmar, men å andra sidan så är troligheten, för att de ska updatera så precis efter synken med en updatering som man inte klarar sig utan i 24-timmar, obefintlig.

----------

## Bobbare

Jag har bytt till den norska spegeln men den tankar fortfarande från USA, måste jag göra nåt för att den ska fatta att jag har bytt server?

----------

## LimeFrog

Kan vara så att ebuilden du vill ha inte kommit till mirrorn än och i sådan fall testar den med nästa mirror i din make.conf som verkar vara en amerikansk i ditt fall.

----------

## JohanH

Vet inte om ni redan kör den, men i make.conf rekommenderas att emerga mirrorselect. Kör man den så väljer den ut det antal speglar man vill ha och sätter dem i ordning i make.conf. Kan om inte annars vara kul att testa för att jämföra resultatet med ens egen subjektiva hastighetsuppfattning...   :Smile:  .

----------

## pipan

 *Lilltiger wrote:*   

> Någon undrade om sunet blev updaterad så är svaret:
> 
> - Ja, gentoo synkar alla speglar vid 24:00(UTC tror jag det är). Så det kvittar vilken spegel du använder så är de alla lika. Förutom deras huvud spegel som ligger upp till 24-timmar före. Men den är så seg så det tar 24-timmar extra att tanka ifrån den. :0)
> 
> Nåja kanske inte 24-timmar, men å andra sidan så är troligheten, för att de ska updatera så precis efter synken med en updatering som man inte klarar sig utan i 24-timmar, obefintlig.

 

Faktiskt så tar det inte ens 24 timmar, alla speglar uppdateras var 4:e timme, med början vid midnatt UTC, så det är max 4 timmar efter "huvudservern" som speglarna kan ligga, vad gäller sunet så finns dom inte på gentoos officiella spegel lista så det är inte säkert att dom följer dessa regler, en lista med alla officiella speglar finns på http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

----------

## snutte

Hade jag haft bandbredden så hade jag kastat upp en rsync på gentoo.linux.se. Kanske gör det i framtiden. Vem vet.  :Smile: 

----------

## jar

 *snutte wrote:*   

> Hade jag haft bandbredden

 

Har du någon uppfattning om hur mycket bandbredd som krävs? 

Jag har funderingar att sätta upp en rsync/ftp spegel av gentoo men är lite fundersam över trafikmängd till servern och vilken last det genererar på servern (diskar och cpu).

-J

----------

## snutte

Kan ju säga att mitt kära telia adsl inte skulle må bra av det.  :Wink: 

Får se nu till sommaren när jag hamnar på vettig lina.

----------

## jar

 *snutte wrote:*   

> Kan ju säga att mitt kära telia adsl

 

Jag speglar redan "Trustix Secure Linux" till vår ftp maskin som idag sitter på "Skellefteå Campus" (SUNET). Så bandbredd har finns att ta ur. Dock är frågan hur mycket last det blir på maskinen.

ftp://ftp.campus.skelleftea.se

-J

----------

